# Shatter is out? Texture is in?



## zadidoll (May 25, 2011)

From the Huffington Post:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/pandora-young/nail-polish-texture_b_859196.html

Quote:

Nail polish continues to move past being merely a cosmetic decoration and into the realm of an artistic movement, this time with a host of unexpected textures and finishes. I'm particularly fond of the texture trend, because it delivers nail art in a bottle, making it both more convenient and less expensive than most other manicure artistry -- I'm looking at you, _Minx_.

Shatter Topcoat


The postmodern manicure! The shatter polish is applied like a regular topcoat, but as it dries it splits and crackles for an urban, gritty effect.

 





From left: _Black Shatter_ by *OPI*, _Lightning Bolt_, _Broken Hearted_, and _Cracked Concrete_, all by *China Glaze*.

Tweed


The Jason Wu collection, created in collaboration with CND, features a special effects top coat that contains silk fragments. It gives the nails a fabric-like finish, resembling tweed or suede.





From left: _Brigitte_, _Veronica_, _Sophia_, and _Miss Wu_, all shown with the _Anna_ topcoat. From CND.

Rubber


The polishes of Orly's Plastix collection dry to a pleather-like finish, making nails look as though they've been coated in rubber.





From left: _Retro Red_, _Viridian Vinyl_, _Old School Orange_, and _Purple Pleather_, all by *Orly*.

Matte


Matte nail polish is arguably what started the trend of alternative finishes and textures. Chalkboard flat, it is the antithesis of the typical glossy nail.






From left: _Mitzi, Lolly, and Phoebe_, by *Zoya*. _Matte Smoke_ by *Diamond Cosmetics*.


Not shown but highly recommended are the kickass matte nail polishes from indie brand ManGlaze. Their selection includes a silver glitter matte called _Hot Mess_ that looks almost like velvet and is impossible to photograph. I tried and failed.


   
*Follow Pandora Young on Twitter:  www.twitter.com/PandoraYoung *


I don't about you but I'm loving the rubber and tweed looks.

* *


----------



## kayjay (May 25, 2011)

I like the rubber look! I dont know about tweed...it just reminds me of when I go to bed before my nails are completely dry and you get those sheet marks...ugh.


----------



## vixie13 (May 25, 2011)

Zadi! Fantastic information! 

I'm in LOVE with the tweed. It's just such a fantastic look. But I'm think shatter and texture are great way to mix up a mani!


----------



## AmourAnnette (May 26, 2011)

The tweed is very interesting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dinitchka (May 26, 2011)

@kayjay: MY thoughts exactly.

I can make texture:

Step 1: Paint nails

Step 2: Go to bed

Step 3: Wake up to bed sheet prints! Viola!!!

*LOL*

I love the mattes. For those who may not know ... You can mattify a polish you already have. Hard Candy makes a pretty good one. I have a Haute Look order with a few Barielle polishes and I did order their mattifyier polish. I hope to test it ASAP and I'll let yall know how it does.

- Dini  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 26, 2011)

Omg omg omg omg I love the mattes and rubber lol.  I love anything matte I don't know why.  That tweed kinda looks like you fell asleep before letting your nails dry


----------



## Annelle (May 26, 2011)

sheet nails was EXACTLY my thoughts too. Except, it's like sheet nails to the extreme. Rubber coat looks like a more matte version of the satin coat which is kind of cool. I know matte itself chips horribly no matter what company you use...I wonder how well the rubber stands up?


----------



## Citlalli88 (May 26, 2011)

I still like the Shatter nail polish, I think it would look good for the summer especially the white one. As well I really like the matte and rubber, but the tweed one I'm not too crazy about.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 27, 2011)

Oooooh, I like the rubber!!!


----------



## llehsal (May 27, 2011)

Love the rubber and matte!!!!


----------



## hellertownguy (May 27, 2011)

Crackle is still the real look.  The others look like a crappy polish job.  I wouldn't let anyone leave my salon looking like any of the others.  I guess my clients aren't into tacky looks.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 27, 2011)

How does the matte and rubber look like crappy nail polish jobs????


----------



## zadidoll (May 27, 2011)

The crackle, which I love, does look like someone's nail polish is chipped so I don't get how the rubber one looks crappy to crackle. To each her own! LOL The rubber ones look like a fun base to do designs on.


----------



## KitaRei (May 31, 2011)

I think the rubber is ok, but I agree about the sheets thing on the tweed/matte polishes.

My favorite is still shatter.  I have the new silver shatter, but I still need to get the black.


----------



## Geek2 (May 31, 2011)

The rubber isn't all that bad!  Looks interesting


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the rubber look! I dont know about tweed...it just reminds me of when I go to bed before my nails are completely dry and you get those sheet marks...ugh.


 I know exactly what you mean!  lol  I thought I was the only one!  

I really love the rubber!


----------

